# Slang for 'horse'



## Festive_Felicitations (9 August 2009)

Just out of curiosity, if you know the origin of the word I would love to hear it.

 I know:
 Nag(s)
 Bobos - I think this is a Grantham/Linconshire term

Does anybody know any others?


----------



## chunklovescooks (9 August 2009)

Ned? I'm not sure where it originated!


----------



## Horseyscot (9 August 2009)

cuddy


----------



## Chico Mio (9 August 2009)

Don't know.  I can tell you that the term 'a hack', as a name for a horse probably comes from the Spanish word 'jaca' (pronounced hacker) which is really a pony (less than 150cm) but is now used to describe a gelding of any size.


----------



## StarFell (9 August 2009)

Gee gee, again no idea where this is from!


----------



## BSJAlove (9 August 2009)

beasties 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## hellybelly6 (9 August 2009)

Ned
gg
nag
cuddy (scottish)


----------



## michelleice (9 August 2009)

gee gees aint that glasgow slang?


----------



## bushbaby28 (9 August 2009)

donkey - people at work get very confused when i say i'm off to do the donkeys.... i think they actually think i own a donkey...

ned

beasty


----------



## kerilli (9 August 2009)

pone (short for pony, obv), there's something nice about calling big eventers 'pones'.
ned.
dobbin.


----------



## liliro1 (9 August 2009)

I like Oss!


----------



## jcberry (9 August 2009)

ned 
nag
pone


----------



## tikino (9 August 2009)

Geegee and cuddies not sure where they came from


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (9 August 2009)

"A hideously expensive way to turn £10 notes into fertiliser" - I believe the origins of this slang are from the darkest recesses of my husband's brain.


----------



## hellybelly6 (9 August 2009)

Hoss

Thats what I call my hoss, Jake.

I like dobbin too.


----------



## charliesarmy (9 August 2009)

Dobbin
Neddy
Ponio
You bloo@y **** stand up....


----------

